# Most compact/miniature complex Coryopedilum hybrid



## jjkOC (Apr 1, 2013)

What is the most compact/miniature complex Coryopedilum hybrid to date?

It seems that having wilhelminiae or philippinense (especially the compact form) can help bring down the size of the hybrid, but in actual experience in terms of leafspan which complex multifloral Coryopedilum hybrid is the smallest/compact?

Thanks for your opinions!


----------

